# allocation de table de fichier incorecte ...



## jduffas (22 Juin 2001)

Salut !

je viens d'installer 9.1 sur un Imac, et j'ai ce message d'erreur a chaque  redemarage.

presser "shift" lors du redemarage ne change rien, ...que puis-je faire a part reformater le disque ?
(j'ai reinstlé le systeme par dessus l'ancien, toujours le meme probleme)

...et j'ai deja eu ce probleme sur un G4 bipro, ...

etrange.

quelqu'un peut m'aider ?

merci.


----------



## f1gtx82 (22 Juin 2001)

j'ai résolu ce problème sur mon IMAC 350 depuis que j'ai fait la mise à jour du firmware que j'ai trouvee sur le site Apple


----------



## jduffas (22 Juin 2001)

le probleme, c'est que j'ai fait la mise a jour dub firmware avant d'avoir ce probleme...

celle que j'ai faite se tropuve sur le cd du 9.1
je ne pense pas qu'il y en ait une nouvelle...

peut etre que si je zapais lma pram ca marcherait ...

quelle est la combinaison de touches ? (j'oublie a chaque fois ...)

merci.


----------



## Télémac (22 Juin 2001)

Tapes dans search table de fichier incorrecte et tu verras que c'est un pblm récurrent

@+


----------



## jduffas (22 Juin 2001)

Je crois pouvoir donner la reponse :

le disque est probablement en HFS, (je ne l'ai pas sous les yeux, et ne peux pas verifier).
en le formatant en HFS+, le probleme devrait disparaitre : OS9.1 ne dois pas accepter les disques formater en HFS, tout simplement.


----------



## JackSim (22 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jduffas:
*Je crois pouvoir donner la reponse :

le disque est probablement en HFS, (je ne l'ai pas sous les yeux, et ne peux pas verifier).
en le formatant en HFS+, le probleme devrait disparaitre : OS9.1 ne dois pas accepter les disques formater en HFS, tout simplement.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, malheureusement c'est bien plus compliqué que ça. Faites une recherche comme l'a recommandé Télémac, et vous verrez...


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Télémac (22 Juin 2001)

je crois que c'est par là que ça ce passe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://forums.macg.co/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000706.html 
@+


----------



## roro (22 Juin 2001)

sinon, essaye ça, tu verras que ça marche !

ma méthode qui a toujours fonctionné :
à faire dans l'ordre :

démarrer et zapper la pram, lors de ce même démarrage, DESACTIVER les extensions. Ensuite, après le démarrage, aller dans le gestionnaire d'extension et choisir MacOS base comme réglages. Eteindre le Mac. Attendre quelques secondes, et le remettre sous tension. Normalement, il va démarrer. Ensuite, remettre son jeu d'extensions habituel.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2001)

Essaie de passer un coup de Norton Disk Doctor et Speed Disk.

Voilà

------------------
Vive le Mac et rien que le Mac... fidèle depuis 1988


----------



## JackSim (25 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par WebOliver:
*Essaie de passer un coup de Norton Disk Doctor et Speed Disk.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je doute que ça améliore les choses.


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Gwenhiver (27 Juin 2001)

Et leurs réponses, où crois-tu qu'ils vont les chercher ?


----------



## Télémac (28 Juin 2001)

Bonjour

Je suis d'accord avec RORO que ça 
méthode fonctionne à chaque coup.

Mais il semble que cette méthode doit être répétées car ce message ce présente aléatoirement.

Aussi pour faire le point, est ce que quelqu'un à essayer la méthode que j'ai préconisé?

En effet, je répète que depuis maintenant 7 mois et  sur aucune des machines que j'ai configuré comme je l'ai explicité,   ce fichu message d'erreur a été affiché.

Pour mémoire :

1 G3 Beige OS 9.1
1 G4 OS 9.1
1 Imac DVD OS 9.0.4
2 IBOOK OS 9.1

@+


----------



## roro (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*Bonjour

Je suis d'accord avec RORO que ça 
méthode fonctionne à chaque coup.

Mais il semble que cette méthode doit être répétées car ce message ce présente aléatoirement.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bizarre, j'ai l'impression que tu te contredis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je dis que ça a marché pour moi car je l'ai fait sur 3 G4 sous 9.1, un G3 sous 9 et ça fait bien 3 mois que le message n'est pas réapparu.

quoi qu'il en soit, c'est l'une des erreurs les plus étranges jamais rencontrées sur Mac depuis que je le pratique !


----------



## Télémac (28 Juin 2001)

Roro

Excuses moi déformation prof.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'était une demande d'éclaircissement   formulée non explicitement mais implicitement.

Ceci motive  l'utilisation du propos "il me semble ... ou encore je conjuque le verbe au conditionnel lorsque je ne suis pas en mesure d'affirmer.

En effet dans la mesure ou tu annonces que "ta méthode à toujours fonctionnée', par voie de conséquence analystique, je comprends que chaque fois que le message est affiché, tu as mis en pratique la méthode et qu'elle a fonctionné.






Bon je reste convaincu que cette chose étrange reste imputable à l'alimentation électrique des USB d'autant que je provoque systématiquement à la demande  l'affichage de ce message ou non.

Au regard de la diversification matériels et logiciels, ce n'est que par regroupement et élimination que l'on ciblera le générateur de ce phénomène et ceci,  afin de pouvoir agir sur le fond et non sur la forme, car actuellement les méthodes des uns et des autres sont des palliatifs à la problématique. (CAD une solution pour ne pas règler le pblm:  bon la j'exagère il faudra bien qu'apple règle ce pblm.)

C'est  à ce dessein que j'ai posé la  question si quelqu'un a essayé ma méthode et si elle tenait chez lui aussi la route.

"mac" étistement vôtre

vouali

@+


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2001)

Cette erreur c'est la merde quand elle se produit... car à ma connaissance, personne n'a encore trouvé son origine et donc la solution fonctionnant à tous les coups pour la résoudre.

Mes suggestions:

En premier lieu, essaie de débrancher tout ce qui est sur le port USB puis tente un démarrage.

Si ça ne fonctionne pas:
Zappe la PRam (touches option Majuscule P R enfoncée juste après la mise sous tension et maintenues jusqu'à entendre la musique d'aéroport)
Démmare sur un CD système (CD dans le lecteur et touche C appuyée au démarrage).

Ensuite va dans le dossier préférences du dossier système de ton disque dur. Supprime toutes les préférences liées de près ou de loin au finder, au system, au tableau de bord du genre "Date et heure", général, ...).

Puis redémarre sur le système de ton disque dur et reparamètre tes préférences Finder, générales, date et heure....


----------



## r e m y (28 Juin 2001)

je confirme que l'idée de Telemac quant à l'influence néfaste des périphériques USB non alimenté est à creuser... J'ai eu cette foutue erreur ce week-end alors que je démarrais mon powerbook avec une manette Gravis GamePad Pro USB branchée.

J'ai débranché la manette et redémarré sans plus de problème.

Toutefois, l'erreur s'est déjà produite sur ce même powerbook au boulot (sans aucun périphérique branché).... donc cette cause n'est pas unique. Elle survient généralement lors d'un changement de jeux d'extensions au démarrage (via Conflict Catcher, ou via le gestionnaire d'extensions Apple, ou juste après une installation qui a ajouté des nouvelles extensions).

Dis Monsieur Apple... quand est-ce que tu te penche sérieusement sur cette cochonnerie???


----------



## Télémac (28 Juin 2001)

Bonjour

Bon attention je vais re compléter mon propos exposé sur ce forum ici :                   
http://forums.macg.co/ubb/Forum1/HTML/000706.html 

je ne vais pas faire le genèse de mes tests mais la conclusion.

Premièrement tous les périphériques USB gourmands en energie  branchés sur les ports USB et qui sont alimentés par ledit port générent en général ce message.

Les périphériques USB AUTO alimentés (CAD Branchés sur le 220v et équipés d'un interrupteur marche/arrêt) ne provoquent pas ce message si l'interrupteur et en position Arrêt.

Par contre si on débranche leur alimentation du secteur et qu'on laisse leur bouton sur marche. le message peut s'afficher et/ou le mac gel au démarrage.

En outre,  il ne sert à rien de brancher les périphériques non alimentés sur un hub alimenté.

En effet, j'ai pu reproduire un simulacre de cette panne avec un test concernant  2 HUBS USB auto alimentés de marque différente.

A savoir pour le HUB,  si l'on débranche l'alimentation du secteur et qu'on le laisse branché sur l'USB, le G4 Gel au démarrage.

Donc ceci est un premier point


Second point  pour éviter au démarrage l'affichage de ce fichu message:

J'ai désactivé toutes les extensions USB et Firewire pour lesquelles je n'ai pas de périphériques USB.

exemple: (bon désolé je cite de mémoire car en réalité je les ai mis à la poubelle)


extension USB pour MO

extension USB pour Zip 

Extension USB pour DD


En complément d'infos, sur un imac DVD, un graveur yamaha USB n'est pas reconnu comme étant connecté. A chaque fois il faut le déconnecter et le reconnecter à chaud (il est branché sur le port USB 2 du imac) dans toast.

Pour mémoire le modem speed touch alactel ADSL en USB m'a grillé une carte USB insérée dans un port PCI d'un G3. Ce modem est alimenté directement par l'USB et ne possède ni alimentation externe ni interrupteur

En conclusion c'est bien du coté de l'alimentation que ça fiche le boxon.

Maintenant quant à savoir si c'est d'origine matériel ou logiciel les ingénieurs d'Apple n'ont qu'a  travaillé.

Une piste à exploiter :

N'oublions pas qu'en Europe nous sommes en 220 volts pour 500 MA pour les ports USB et, aux USA, ils sont à 110 volts pour me semble--t-il (je nuance) également les ports USB en 500 MA.


maintenant pour ceux qui veulent le détail de mes tests, j'ai encore un rapport qui traine mais il fait  2 pages
@+

[27 juin 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## roro (28 Juin 2001)

"mes" Macs sur  lesquels ce pbm est survenu n'avaient aucun périphs branché hormis souris et clavier Apple. De plus, comme ce pbm survient alors qu'il n'y a aucun changement dans la config hardware, je pense que le pbm ne vient pas du hard mais du soft.
ça n'est pas de la logique d'informaticien, j'essaie de procéder par déduction...


----------



## Télémac (28 Juin 2001)

Eliminons,  Eliminons 






Une de mes théories que j'avais annoncé à l"époque est :

- que partant du principe qu'aux USA ils ne sont pas confrontés à ce pblm, 

- qu'il existe une différence de voltage entre les deux continents

-que les alimentations sont différentes pour la même carte mère et les même sorties USB et firewire

est ce que tout simplement la francisation (ou l'Européanisation) de l'OS 9 a fait oublier aux ingénieurs Apple Européen (mais elle est grosse celle là)  de ré-écrire une partie du programme des extensions gérant les ports USB  notamment au niveau de l'alimentation?

Souvenons nous de mes pblms de  cartes.

Pour mémoire, que les cartes PCI USB sont fabriquées à partir de 2 puce. 

L'une, plus honéreuse que l'autre, fait que les cartes USB  comme la keypan ( ou keypad sais plus suis faché avec les noms) pour ce qui me concerne  fonctionne et ne m'embète plus sur le G3  beige équipé également d'une carte firewire.

Par contre  ma carte mixte firewire/Usb ne fonctionnait pas.

De plus je ne suis toujours pas pas en mesure d'insérer une carte graphique en plus ou alors je dois sortir la carte usb ou la firewire.






 Il y a  un début de regroupement des infos sur ce post c'est  sympa   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  on va pouvoir éliminer à fond et envoyer un packaging à Apple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+


----------



## Toz (28 Juin 2001)

Dans le dernier universMacworld (juillet 2001), ils donnent la réponse. Je ne l'ai pas sous les yeux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2001)

Pour moi (et pour Alsoft ...) c'est lié à une sombre histoire de bug dans le l'écriture du pilote du disque de démarrage, pour les disques qui ont été formattés en OS 9.0 ou 9.0.4. Le bug a été éradiqué en 9.1, et n'existait pas en 8.6. C'est lié à la fragmentation de je ne sais pas trop quel fichier (plus de 8 fragments) quand il est très gros, c'est à dire quand il y a beaucoup d'extensions. C'est pour cela que le plantage table de fichiers disparait quand on bricole le dossier extensions.

J'ai eu le bug sur mon G4, après avoir fait la mise à jour SR 1 de Office 2001. Le plantage disparaissait qaund je désactivais certaines extensions Microsoft. Pour d'autres, c'est des extensions stuffit. Pour moi, cela prouve que cela n'a rien à voir avec stuffit en particulier ...

Je m'en suis sorti sans problème en suivant la procédure suggérée par Apple. J'ai démarré sur un CD OS 9.1, puis j'ai passé un coup de SOS disque 8.6.1 qui est censé réparé le pilote endommagé, puis j'ai fait un coup de speed disk pour defragmenter mon disque : plus de plantage depuis.

Je crois donc assez à l'explication fournie sur le site Alsoft : un problème de fragmentation d'un fichier qui sert au boot, et qui doit contenir quelque chose en rapport avec les extensions à charger.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2001)

Ici : http://kbase.info.apple.com/cgi-bin/WebObjects/kbase.woa/54/wa/viewDocument?extKCID=75102#French 

vous pourrez lire ce qui suit, je pense que c'est le bug dont nous parlons.


"Utilisez S.O.S. Disque si vous rencontrez l'un des problèmes suivants avec un disque dur au format Mac OS étendu :

*	Vous ne pouvez pas démarrer un disque car il est très fragmenté.
Système requis

S.O.S. Disque 8.6.1 est destiné aux ordinateurs Macintosh PowerPC fonctionnant avec la version française de Mac OS 9.0.4 ou ultérieure.

Améliorations de S.O.S. Disque 8.6.1

Cette version de S.O.S. Disque répare certains types de dommages du bloc dans le répertoire principal sur des volumes Mac OS étendu. La version précédente de S.O.S. Disque identifie le problème mais ne permet pas de le réparer." 

Voilà ce que dit le site Alsoft, désolé je n'ai pas retrouvé le lien exact. Pour les non-anglophones, wraper file = tables de fichiers :

Question 

What does it mean when Disk First Aid 8.6 reports that my HFS Plus disk's
 "Wrapper System file needs to be replaced"?

 Answer 

 A Mac OS Extended (HFS Plus) disk has a Mac OS Standard (HFS) wrapper. When you make an HFS Plus disk the startup disk, the abbreviated System file in its wrapper is accessed as part of the startup process. Startup code in the wrapper System file is used to access the "real" System file in the System
Folder of the embedded HFS Plus partition. Note that every wrapper contains a System file regardless of whether the disk is used as a startup disk.

A bug in one version of the wrapper System file startup code can prevent the real System file from being found when the disk directory or the real System file is fragmented into more than 8 extents. The result is an inability to start up from the disk.

The wrapper System file bug only affects startup disks that are initialized when running under Mac OS 9.0 through 9.0.4. It doesn't matter whether you
initialize the disk with the Mac OS installer, the Finder, Drive Setup, Disk First Aid or any other utility. All that matters is that you're running some version of Mac OS 9.0. That's because when you initialize a disk, the
wrapper System file is created with startup code that is copied from the current System file. Only the Mac OS 9.0.x System file contains the errant wrapper System file startup code.

Few startup disks have sufficient fragmentation to be affected by the startup bug. Regardless, the new Disk First Aid 8.6 will report that any wrapper System file created under Mac OS 9.0.x needs to be replaced. It
doesn't matter whether there is enough fragmentation to cause a start up problem or if the disk is even a startup disk. In fact, you can initialize an HFS Plus disk under Mac OS 9.0.x and then immediately run Disk First Aid 8.6 and you'll see that it reports that the wrapper System file needs to be replaced. It also reports that the disk needs to be repaired. This should not be interpreted as damage to the directory or to the wrapper System file..

Because only disks that were initialized while started under Mac OS 9.0.x have the bug, Disk First Aid 8.6 corrects the startup problem by replacing the wrapper System file startup code with the startup code that was in Mac OS 8.6 (the similarity in the Disk First Aid and Mac OS version numbers is purely coincidental).

When Disk First Aid is done, it's as if the disk was initialized while started under Mac OS 8.6. If the disk is a startup disk, the real System file is not modified by Disk First Aid. Note that having a disk with a wrapper System file containing Mac OS 8.6 startup code does not create any compatibility problems with any version of Mac OS 9


Et donc, c'est pour cela qu'Apple a sorti SOS Disque 8.6.1 et que la défragmentation résout parfois le problème.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2001)

Il suffisait d'en parler !!! Juste après mon post, j'ai utilisé MAJ logiciels, j'ai fait la MAJ de lecteur DVD qui était proposée, redémarrer, et crac =&gt; table de fichiers incorrect  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai refais ce que je décrivais ci-dessus, en bootant successivement sur un CD Norton et un CD OS 9.1 : défragmentation, un coup de SOS disque 8.6.1, un coup d'outil disque dur pour mettre à jour le pilote =&gt; que dalle   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toujours après avoir booté sur le CD 9.1, je suis allé voir ce qu'avait fait la mise à jour, et j'ai retiré à la main les nouvelles extensions, reboot sur DD : OK  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un petit coup de gestionnaire d'extensions, puis une série de reboot en remettant les extensions 1 par 1, OK, sauf quand j'ai remis la dernière "ATI gestionnaire interface DVD". J'avais stuffit engine dans toutes ces configs.

Ensuite j'ai renlevé cette extension pour pouvoir booter sur DD, j'ai fait une config réduite de test avec toutes les extensions DVD dont la fautive, ça marche !

J'en rajoute quelques une dont stuffit engine, ça replante !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis allé télécharger la mise à jour et je l'ai refaite à la main à partir du .smi =&gt; toujours le même problème

Résumons nous :

1) Je ne pense pas que ce soit le bug de wraper signalé plus haut puisque je pense l'avoir éradiqué.

2) Ce n'est pas à proprement parler un conflit d'extensions, puisque le plantage arrive avant le chargement des extensions, et le redémarrage extensions désactivées ne marche pas

3) Les deux fois ou j'ai eu ce pb, cela m'est arrivé juste après une mise à jour de logiciels.

4) Je mets hors de cause le tdb MAJ logiciels, puisque la première fois cela m'est arrivé sans l'utiliser, et ce soir pareil en l'utilisant ou pas.

5) Je doute que ce soit lié à Stuffit engine, ou à ATI gestionnaire DVD, où comme la première fois à des extensions Microsoft, puisque diverses configs d'extensions incluant ou pas ces diverses choses marche ou ne marchent pas de façon, suivant qu'on les combine d'une façon ou d'une autre.

6) Le bug est répétitif au sens ou une même config d'extensions provoque systématiquement le plantage

7) Je commence à soupçonner fortement un bug lors de l'installation de logiciels, qui mettrait le bazar dans le gestionnaire d'extensions. On dirait d'ailleurs que ça plante au moment où le Mac à trouver le dossier système de démarrage, et cherche quelles sont les extensions à charger.

8) Je n'avais jamais eu cela avant d'avoir fait la mise à jour firmware 4.1.8 de mon G4. Il y a peut-être un rapport ... J'ai aussi fait le passage de 9.0.4 à 9.1 à peu près à la même époque ...

9) Cela serait intéressant de savoir si cela se produit sur des systèmes autres que le 9.1, et sur des systèmes d'autres langues que le français (rappelez vous de "the thing" qui ne touchait que l'oS français). Encore un bug de francisation ?

Ce que je raconte inspiret-il quelqu'un ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Juin 2001)

En relisant tous vos posts sur le sujet, je crois qu'on peut dire que la réponse à "bug français" est oui (ils sont mauvais nos traducteurs, la dernière fois c'était the thing !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), c'est d'ailleurs ce qu'indique la TIL Apple 60837.

J'ai aussi vu que beaucoup parlaient de périphériques USB non alimentés =&gt; j'a aussi un clavier MacAlly ikey comme quelqu'un d'autre qui a posté sur le sujet (une piste ?), et une souris optique Kensington. Ceci dit, j'ai essayé en remettant la souris Apple d'origine, cà ne change rien. Je ré-essayerais à l'occasion 

Quelqu'un d'autre parle du problème apparaissant après des installs de logiciels =&gt; c'est mon cas les deux fois. J'ai vraiment du mal à voir le rapport avec l'USB, parce que les deux fois aucun logiciel, aucun tdb, et aucune extension ayant rapport avec l'USB n'a été installé.

Ce bug est vraiment tordu


----------



## Bernard53 (30 Juin 2001)

Le problème est très complexe. Si vous voulez avoir un peu plus d'information il y a des expériences d'utilisateurs sur le site de Mac Dépanne ici : http://www.chez.com/macdepanne/pages/experiences_personnelles/ressources/frame_experiences.html  et d'autres selon le système d'exploitation utlisé là : http://www.chez.com/macdepanne/pages/mac_os/index_mac_os.html 

Salutations.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2001)

OK merci, mais j'avais déjà lu tout cela   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai continué mes réflexions, et j'ai repensé aux points suivants :

1) J'ai aussi un Powerbook G3 Wallstreet rev 2, sans ports USB natifs, qui n'a jamais eu cette erreur, ni en 9.0.4, ni en 9.1. Et pourtant j'ai fait dessus les mêmes installations de logiciels et mises à jour que sur mon G4.
=&gt; il semble bien y avoir une corrélation avec la présence de ports USB

2) Sur le même powerbook, j'ai une PC-Card avec 2 ports USB (MacAlly). Quand le PB est sur secteur, cela marche parfaitement. Quand le PB est sur batterie, figeage au démarrage (même sans périph connecté sur la certe). Certains disent que c'est lié à l'option "activer cycle du processeur" en mode batterie ...
=&gt; pour moi, c'est un problème d'alimentation électrique de la carte, on n'a pas assez d'énergie, de voltage ou d'ampérage sur la batterie

3) Sur mon G4, avec un clavier étendu USB et une souris Kensington USB (avec une config d'extensions ne générant pas l'erreur), j'ai un phénomène curieux :
- aucun problème avec un démarrage "à froid"
- lors d'un redémarrage "à chaud", une fois sur deux environ, le pointeur de la souris est figé après le démarrage, mais le mac n'est pas du tout planté. Je dois débrancher la souris et la rebrancher, et alors tout rentre dans l'ordre.
A noter que cela arrive quand je reboote en 9.1 à partir d'un 9.1, ou en 9.1 à partir de OS X, mais JAMAIS quand je reboote en OS X à partir d'un 9.1
=&gt; encore une bizarrerie USB au démarrage, et semblant bien attachée uniquement au 9.1 et pas à OS X.

4) Tous les gens qui se sortent du problème en mettant à jour ou bricolant des drivers USB manipulent en fait le dossier extensions. C'est ce que j'ai constaté moi-même =&gt; des manipulations sans lien apparent entre elles ni avec l'USB permettent de faire apparaitre le ou disparaitre le pb
=&gt; j'aurais envie de conclure qu'il y a une interaction étrange au démarrage entre l'initialisation du bus USB et le chargement des extensions
=&gt; il doit y avoir 2 événements qui se passent à peu près en même temps, et en changeant le contenu du dossier extensions, on doit décaler l'un ou l'autre de quelques millisecondes, ce qui suffit à faire apparaitre ou pas le pb
=&gt; ce très léger décalage temporel pourrait expliquer aussi mon problème de souris au redémarrage (un coup cela passe, un coup cela ne passe pas), et peut-être aussi pourquoi une défragmentation est quelque fois efficace (cela doit légèrement modifier la durée de chargement des extensions).
=&gt; le zapping de la PRAM introduit aussi une modification dans l'ordre des opérations au démarrage, et c'est peut-être pour cela que ce remède semble efficace pour certains et souvent cités
=&gt; idem pour les changements de pilote de disque dur : cela doit modifier des petits trucs dans le timing du démarrage, d'où l'efficacité parfois rapportée

Reste à comprendre pourquoi cela touche seulement le système français
=&gt; j'aurais tendance à exclure un pb de firmware, puisque des gens ont le même pb sur des machines différentes (G4, iMac), ou sur la même machine avec des versions de firmware différentes, et qu'il ne semble pas y avoir ce pb avec OS X qui utilise le même firmware que OS 9.

=&gt; les deux hypothèses souvent invoqués, différences de réseau électrique entre France et USA, et bug de traduction du gestionnaire USB en 9.1 Fr semblent assez bien tenir la route. 
J'aurais personnellement envie d'écarter la première, puisque que le pb n'apparait pas avec OS X, et qu'on eut l'avoir ou pas avec différentes combinaisons de périphs USB, voire avec pas de périphs du tout (sauf clavier et souris apple standard). 
Ce serait intéressant de confirmer que personne n'a en France le problème avec une machine dotée d'un firmware et d'un OS US.

Je crains donc qu'il n'y ait aucune solution universelle, que ce soit à chacun de trouver sa petite solution propre à sa config (déplacement d'extensions, ...), et à attendre le 9.2 Fr   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'espère au moins qu'Apple bosse dessus   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou alors c'est un bug volontaire et un stratagème particulièrement pervers pour nous convaincre de passer à OS X


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juillet 2001)

Salut à tous,

Expérience personelle sur iMac 400 DV, Firmware 2.4, OS 9.1.

Je ne me rappele plus de la premiére apparition du "maudit message". Install d'un pilote Epson Stylus 750 v 5.6 US, peut être... A l'install de l'ADSL sur la raie verte ALCATEL, soucis le lendemain...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je commence le tremblant habituel, CD 9.1, SOS Disque : ràs. Le "maudit message" dit qu'on peut rebooter extensions OFF : je commence par faire un tri velu des inits qui semblent me gonfler & là   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 O Miracle, iMac is booting up !!!!

Je procède par dichotomie à la réactivation des extensions et tombe sur SerialShimLib qui semble être la cause. En la désactivant, boot OK, mais plus d'ADSL   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , LA RAIE VERTE n'est pas chargée... Je me livre à ma manip' habituelle kenssacoz pas bien : on renomme "SerialShimLib" en "-SerialShimLib", AND IT WORKS   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Bilan : çà fait chier quand même, moi yen na padutou contan ke APPLE bouge pas trop son cul...

PS : je fut extrément surpris de la virulence & de la tenacité des propos sur ce sujet.

A+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juillet 2001)

Oui, je suis d'accord, j'ai vraiment l'impression que c'est serial shim lib qui met le bazar !

Chez moi, son absence ne me pose pas de pb avec l'ADSL, mais j'ai un modem ethernet. Si tu as un modem USB, c'est possible que cela perturbe.

Et merci pour le truc du "-serial", tu vas faire des heureux !

Je crains cependant que cela ne marche pas chez tout le monde. En effet, ton truc confirme ma théorie exposée plus haut : avec le "-", tu changes l'ordre de chargement des extensions, et donc leur interaction avec l'initialisation du bus USB. Si ça tombe, en l'appelant beurk_shum_lib, ça marcherait aussi


----------



## Télémac (6 Juillet 2001)

Bonjour

Serial shim n'a rien à voir la dedans, en plus si tu désactives cette extension de nombreuses applications ne fonctionnent plus comme le modem speed touch alcatel ADSL.

Fabrice tu est arrivé au même point que moi CAD ce que j'annonce sur le forum depuis 7 mois.

C'est vraissemblement un pblm d'alim et d'USB voir mes difdérentes réponses sur ce forum.

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juillet 2001)

Non, pas tout à fait au même point je crois ...

Je suis d'accord que c'est lié à l'USB car je ne l'ai jamais vu sur une machine sans ports USB natif,  ... et qu'en plus la TIL Apple met en cause l'USB   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais pour l'alimentation je ne pense pas que soit la cause directe, car avec exactement la même configuration de périphériques, sur la même machine, on peut le faire apparaître ou disparaître en enlevant juste une extension ou deux, n'ayant aucun rapport avec l'USB (stuffit ou MS ou lecteur DVD par exemple). Même chose en changeant simplement le nom d'une extension. Ce qui se passe c'est qu'on change l'ordre de chargement des extensions, c'est donc pour moi un problème de synchronisation de certaines étapes dans le processus de boot. Du genre par exemple que si une extension ayant rapport à l'USB se charge avant ou après une certaine opération du processus, cela plante ou pas. 

Voir aussi mon histoire de souris qui n'est jamais figée au démarrage à partir d'un boot à froid ou en bootant à chaud ou à froid en OS X, mais qui fige une fois sur deux en bootant à chaud sur OS 9.1 : le boot à froid et le boot à chaud ne font pas exactement les mêmes opérations : on retombe sur une idée de synchronisation.

Maintenant, que le fait que le processus de boot et notamment d'initialisation du bus USB se passe différemment aux US et ici à cause d'un problème de tension, pourquoi pas en effet ?

Comment expliques-tu uniquement avec la théorie de l'alim électrique que la même machine avec les mêmes périphériques plante en OS 9 et pas en OS X ? Et puis je ne suis pas électricien, mais j'imagine qu'il y a d'autres pays au monde, avec des Mac OS localisés, qui n'ont pas les mêmes caractéristiques de réseau électrique qu'aux US (la TIL ne mentionne que l'OS français) ?


----------



## Télémac (7 Juillet 2001)

Bonjour

Effectivement c'est une combinaison d'éléments qui génèrent l'erreur.

Par contre je ne pense pas que ce soit dans l'ordre de chargement des extensions (l'ordre ne fait que mettre en évidence la panne qui elle même à une autre origine)

Premièrement

j'ai fais les tests volontairement sur un G4 ou j'ai reformaté le DD

Installé un système tout neuf

Installé aucune autre application

virés Stuffit
internet explorer
outlook
bref tout ce qui n'a rien à voir avec le système.
(OS de base)

et bien (va voir mon rapport sur ce forum (pas le présent post) pour le détail des tests (périh alimenté ou non, etc ...)et bien selon le périphérique USB de branché je provoque à la commande l'affichage de ce fichu message.

Je reste convaincu de trois choses :

1) c'est un pblm d'USB
(sur ce point depuis ma première annonce il y a 6 mois d'autres témoignages vont dans le même sens)

2) C'est un pblm d'alimentation de l'USB

3) je pense que le pblm d'alimentation est lié à 3 choses :
a) mauvaise écriture des programmes des extensions
(soit dans l'ordre de chargement soit dans la gestion de la  tension éléctrique)
b) mauvaise qualité des puces éléctroniques gérants l'USB
3) mauvaise répartition éléctrique entre les divers composants


Pourquoi

Premièrement :

Je pense que déjà d'origine, la tensions étant trop basse, l'ordre de chargement des extensions peut faire que les périphériques sont alimentés avant que le processus de chargement des besoins  propre au mac et à son système fait apparaitre ce message.

Je me base sur un exemple tout simple : tu débranches le périphérique USB générant le plantage, même si son extension est chargée et dans la mesure où le "robinet n'est pas ouvert" pour cause d'absence dudit périphérique, le mac continu son chargement sans plantage. ( du moins sur mes 5 machines)

Deuxièmement:

Sur mon  G3 OS9.1 équipé d'une carte mixte  firewire/USB, si je laisse branché un périphérique firewire et que je branche un périphérique USB à chaud = gel du mac (ou dans l'autre sens : dito)

En conséquence de quoi j'ai installé :

une carte indépendante firewire
une carte indépendante USB

si tous les périphériques sont branchées, au moment ou le mac fait appel à un des périphériques, la led dudit périphérique s'allume et plantage du mac.

Autre mésaventure

J'avais un pblm pour faire fonctionner le modem  ADSL alcatel Speed Touch

Les techniciens de chez wanadoo m'ont fait brancher et rebrancher à chaud le modem sur le port USB et bien la carte usb à grillé ( même test sur la carte mixte firewire/USB que j'avais réinséré avec un autre modem ADSL alcatel speed touch et bien la aussi :  carte grillée) (le modem est très gourmand en énergie)

Pour mémoire  précision connue, les puces éléctroniques installées sur les cartes USB sont de deux origines. Et bien l'une des deux, selon les fabriquant , tient mieux la tension que l'autre.

Et dernière information allant dans le même sens concernant le pblm d'alim. toujours sur le G3, l'adjonction d'une carte supplémentaire graphique 3D d'ATI fait planter l'une des deux autres cartes.

Par contre en ayant mis à la poubelle toutes les extensions firewire et USB dont je ne possède pas de périphériques branchés, et bien je n'ai plus ce message sur aucune des machines à savoir :

G3 plus de plantage (mais jamais ce message par contre j'ai abandonné la carte graphique 3D ATI pour conserver les deux autres cartes)

IMAC DVD (il arrive que je dois rebrancher et débrancher à chaud un périphérique pour qu'il le  détecte (plus de message)

G4 plus de message

2 iboock plus de message

vouali mon expérience

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par jduffas:
*je viens d'installer 9.1 sur un Imac, et j'ai ce message d'erreur a chaque  redemarage.
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Pour info : 
BaseCoMac .


----------



## Télémac (8 Juillet 2001)

Bonjour

Complément de mon propos de hier qui me fait dire que cest bien un pblm de gestion de la tension et non dordre de chargement des extensions.

En effet il suffit d'entendre le "tricotage du DD" lorsqu'on branche à chaud un périphérique USB, on constate bien que le système charge en mémoire l'extension du périphérique.

Par contre effectivement, si un périphérique est branché sur le port USB au démarrage,  son extension est chargée au moment de la startup séquence et ce message peut être affiché.

Par ailleurs, javais comme tout un chacun désactivé lextension sérialshimlib. (erreur car en plus de la gestion des ports infrarouge elle gère des sous-ensembles USB.

En lançant pour me connecter sur internet,  le pilote du modem USB ADSL speed touch alcatel, les leds de branchement  (une pour la détection ADSL  et lautre pour la détection du branchement à lUSB) sont restées au rouge.

En voulant me connecter, la led concernant le branchement USB passe au vert et gel du G3. 

Sur ce jinstalle le pilote sous windows 98  sur le mac avec virtual PC.

Chouette par défaut déjà la led de détection USB est verte.

Je lance la connexion, virtual PC fait appel aux ressources mac,  et re-gel du G3

@+

[08 juillet 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*Bonjour

1) c'est un pblm d'USB
(sur ce point depuis ma première annonce il y a 6 mois d'autres témoignages vont dans le même sens)

2) C'est un pblm d'alimentation de l'USB

3) je pense que le pblm d'alimentation est lié à 3 choses :
a) mauvaise écriture des programmes des extensions
(soit dans l'ordre de chargement soit dans la gestion de la  tension éléctrique)
b) mauvaise qualité des puces éléctroniques gérants l'USB
3) mauvaise répartition éléctrique entre les divers composants

Sur mon  G3 OS9.1 équipé d'une carte mixte  firewire/USB, si je laisse branché un périphérique firewire et que je branche un périphérique USB à chaud = gel du mac (ou dans l'autre sens : dito)

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je suis d'accord avec tes points 1) 2) et 3).

Quant à ton expérience de gel, je crois que là tu tiens vraiment quelque chose sur la cause profonde du problème.

Sur mon G4, j'ai des ports natifs USB et Firewire. Prenons une config d'extensions avec laquelle je boote correctement. Je branche à chaud un disque FW autoalimenté, et bien de temps en temps, le Mac se fige quand la fenêtre du disque s'ouvre. Ou alors, c'est ma souris USB Kensington qui "fige". Dans ce dernier cas, le Mac n'est pas planté, il suffit en général de déconnecter et reconnecter la souris pour qu'elle remarche. Moralité, il y a bien une interaction entre FW et USB. 
Et le plus fort, c'est que cela m'arrive aussi bien en OS 9.1 qu'en OS X ! Malheureusement pour nous, cela signifie qu'il ne suffira pas d'attendre OS 9.2 pour régler le problème, mais que cela risque de durer beaucoup plus longtemps.

Cette dernière expérience m'amène à adhérer à ta théorie de l'alimentation électrique.

Reste une question intriguante : il doit bien avoir des pays avec des versions d'OS localisées et des caractéristiques différentes du réseau américains. Et tout le monde a les mêmes composants électroniques USB et FW ... Alors pourquoi la TIL ne parle que du système français ????


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2001)

Bonjour, voici ma contribution à cette histoire de tables .
J'ai un G3 bleu blanc 400M sous 9.1. Je n'avais jamais eu ce problème avant que je débranche le lecteur de DVD interne + le Zip, à cause d'un problème avec le lecteur DVD (ne voyait plus les disques). 
En attendant le lecteur de rechange, j'ai essayé de me servir du Mac. Impossible, à cause de l'erreur qui fait l'objet de cette discussion.
J'ai rebranché le DVD HS + le Zip (ils sont ensemble sur le bus ATA interne 0).
C'est reparti sans problème.
Depuis j'ai changé le lecteur de DVD, et tout fonctionne correctement).

Voilà, si cela peut apporter un indice pour ceux qui cherchent ...

Philippe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par BONWAWA:
*

Voilà, si cela peut apporter un indice pour ceux qui cherchent ...

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'espère bien que les ingénieurs d'Apple en font partie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2001)

Maintenant que j'y repense, je n'avais jamais eu ce pb avant l'install d'OS X, mais en fait ce dernier n'est pas en cause, ce serait plutôt lié à la mise à jour firmware que j'ai faite à peu près à la même époque.

Il s'agit vraiment d'un pb "de bas niveau", celui où est géré l'énergie, les ports USB et FW, le processus de démarrage ...

Oui, je crois que la solution viendra plutôt d'un patch firmware que de l'OS 9.2 ...


----------



## Flip (9 Août 2001)

J'ai eu ce message après avoir installé Internet Explorer, desactiver les extentions Microsoft a suffit pour régler le blème.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Août 2001)

Oui, mais relis tous les posts et tu verras que :

1) Partant d'une config stable, le problème survient généralement après une installation, c'est-à-dire quand on modifie le dossier extensions. Moi j'ai eu deux fois le truc sur mon G4, une fois après avoir installé la mise à jour office 2001 SR1, et l'autre après avoir mis à jour lecteur DVD d'Apple

2) Enlever des extensions suffit en général à supprimer le plantage, mais cela ne traite en aucun cas la cause de base, et en plus si c'est des extensions dont tu as besoin, problème =&gt; il faut alors se créer plusieurs jeux d'extensions stables pour divers usages, et rebooter à chaque fois : pas cool

3) On peut aussi jongler avec les périphériques USB

Ma théorie était qu'en modifiant le dossier extensions, ou la configuration des périphériques d'ailleurs, on change le timing du processus de démarrage ou l'ordre de certaines opérations, et que c'est cela qui permet d'éviter le plantage. Mais la cause racine reste là.


----------



## Télémac (9 Août 2001)

Fabrice je complète ton propos ce n'est pas imputable spécifiquement à une  install.

En effet, si tu relis mes tests j'ai réalisé les tests sur un G4  :

DD reformaté à zéro
Installé juste OS 9.1

Et je répète AUCUNE AUTRE application ni même de pilote pour les périphériques.

Est bien en branchant les périphériques auto-alimentés ou alimentation individuelle, je fais apparaître à la demande ce message. La seule différence est dans le fait que les périphériques non reconnus par OS et qui possèdent leur propre pilote permettent le démarrage du mac sans ce message TDFI, mais le système demande les pilotes.

Par contre une fois lesdits pilotes mis en place selon que les périphériques sont alimentés ou non et bien bingo  TDFI est affiché.

@

[11 août 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2001)

Oui, je suis d'accord.

Mon propos était juste de faire remarquer qu'avec un jeu de périphériques donné, et une config d'extensions qui plante, on pouvait revenir à une situation qui démarre normalement en enlevant quelques extensions qui ne servent pas dans ce contexte.

C'est juste un truc pour pouvoir démarrer et se servir de ces périphs normalement en attendant la correction du bug.

Pour enlever les extensions, il n'y a pas de règle, il faut essayer un peu au hasard jusqu'à trouver une config d'extensions qui ne plante pas au démarrage.

Par exemple, en ce moment, avec ma config de périphs habituelle, j'ai dû enlever une des extensions installée par la mise à jour du lecteur dvs apple, ce qui d'évidence n'a rien à voir avec mes périphériques.


----------



## emouchet (11 Août 2001)

Ils me font bien rire Apple avec leur article 60837. Un ami a acheté un G4 500 bi-pro, et le jour-même il a eu cette erreur. Et il n'y avait aucun périphérique USB branché, à part ceux d'Apple (clavier, souris, écran 22")!!! Je trouve que c'est un scandale que depuis le temps que ce bug existe (OS 9) Apple n'ait pas publié un patch. Non seulement ils ne l'ont pas fait, mais cela n'a pas été corrigé dans la 9.1, c'est même pire.

Les utilisateurs se cassent le c... à essayer de bidouiller pour se débarrasser d'un problème qui ne l'oublions pas N'EXISTE PAS sur Mac OS 9.1 US!!! C'est donc pas sorcier à corriger. Pourquoi n'arrivent-ils pas à localiser proprement cet OS en français?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ils y arrivent en allemand, en italien, en espagnol, et une bonne dizaine d'autres langues.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je trouve que là, il se foutent de la gueule du monde. En tout cas moi, je me suis débarrassé une fois pour toute de ces bugs de localisation dont le français est affligé depuis belle lurette: mon Mac tourne en système américain et je ne suis pas prêt de changer.


----------



## Télémac (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par emouchet:
*. Et il n'y avait aucun périphérique USB branché, à part ceux d'Apple (clavier, souris, écran 22")!!!
.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben c'est toujours encore du USB   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




S'il n'as pas encore installé de logiciel, je propose qu'il reformate à zéro, (d'ac il y en a pour des heures)

Qu'il installe un clean OS 9.1

Qu'il ne garde les extensions pour les périphériques firewire et USB que celles dont il possède les périphériques.

J'ai fais cela sur mes machine (1 Imac DVD, 2  Ibook gris , 1 G4 400) et depuis décembre 2000 je n'ai plus vu ce message.

Le 20 juillet 2001, j'ai rentré un tout nouveau G4 et un Titanium, et bien ils se sont payés la cure ci-dessus et (je touche du bois) pour l'instant pas de message TDFI.

Maintenant si dans d'autres Pays ils ont pallié le pblm et pas en France, c'est que peut être que les utilisateurs sont plus virulents qu'en France (le gaulois râleur mais pas très guerrier    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Alors je propose un truc sympa qui n'engage pas à grand chose mais qui fait son boxon 

Nous rédigeons une chouette pétition (j'en suis un spécialiste   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) à destination  d'Apple France, on récupère préalablement  les idées sur le forum à y faire stipuler, en privé deux ou 3 personnes me donnent un coup de main pour rédiger le texte (je suis disposé à faire la mouture de base) et définir le moyen de la faire circuler sur le net avant qu'elle ne parte chez Apple France.

Si en plus on s'amuse à faire allusion à demander des dommages et intérêts pour perte de rendement à cause de ce fichu message connu et bien ça bougera certainement plus.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hep je ne suis pas un anarchiste/révolutionaire, je suis un gentil réactionnaire "fouteur de merde"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dès que les autres fichent le bordel chez lui. Chez les autres je m'en fiche ils font ce qu'ils veulent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@

[11 août 2001 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## emouchet (12 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*

Ben c'est toujours encore du USB    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maintenant si dans d'autres Pays ils ont pallié le pblm et pas en France, c'est que peut être que les utilisateurs sont plus virulents qu'en France (le gaulois râleur mais pas très guerrier     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Que des problèmes puissent apparaître avec des périphériques USB non Apple, je comprends. Les développeurs d'Apple ne sont pas omnicients. Mais qu'avec ses propres périphériques ça merde, c'est se foutre de la gueule du monde!

Autrement, tu m'a mal compris: ces bugs comme The Thing sous 8.6, table de fichiers incorrects et autres n'ont pas été corrigé dans d'autres langues puisqu'ils sont une exclusivité française (on en a de la chance hein?).

Pour la pétition, je ne crois pas que ça serve à grand-chose de la faire à Apple France. Ce ne sont pas eux qui font la localisation. Il faut écrire à Cupertino.


----------



## Télémac (12 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par emouchet:
*

Autrement, tu m'a mal compris: ces bugs comme The Thing sous 8.6, table de fichiers incorrects et autres n'ont pas été corrigé dans d'autres langues puisqu'ils sont une exclusivité française (on en a de la chance hein?).

Pour la pétition, je ne crois pas que ça serve à grand-chose de la faire à Apple France. Ce ne sont pas eux qui font la localisation. Il faut écrire à Cupertino.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 Rassures toi j'ai carricaturé par rapport aux autres pays

 par contre, raison de plus de raller si en plus c'est les propres périph d'Apple qui fichent le boxon .

@+


----------



## Hurrican (12 Août 2001)

Juste pour info.
La SerialShimLib est bel et bien dans l'affaire assez souvent. 
Dans le cas où la machine ne dispose pas de périphériques infra-rouges, il semble qu'elle ait tendance a foutre la pagaille. Ce qui est le cas de mon iMac. Après avoir été embêté 2 fois avec çà et possèdant un AppleCare, j'ai contacté les services qui m'ont pointé sur la défunte Til, et m'ont conseillé de désactiver cette extension inutile chez moi. Ils ne m'ont jamais parlé de problèmes USB si je la désactivait, d'ailleurs tout ceux que je connais près de chez moi l'ont désactivée, et aucun n'a de souci de ce côté. Ce qui est sûr, c'est que depuis, plus jamais la "table de fichier incorrecte" n'est revenue.


----------



## Télémac (12 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par HURRICAN:
*Juste pour info.
La SerialShimLib est bel et bien dans l'affaire assez souvent..*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le pblm de cette extension c'est qu'en plus elle est utilisée en sous routine pour l' USB.

A titre d'exemple, je n'ai jamais pu faire fonctionner le modem alcatel speed touch USB pour ADSL lorsque cette extension  était désactivé commechez  beaucoup de personne.

Depuisqu' elle est activéepour le modem, je n'ai pas de pblm. de TDFI.

@+


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2001)

mon plantage soudain sur Toast et iTunes (je suis en train de recharger la MAJ de 9.1) est dû à Carbon Lib téléchargé il y a trois jours et cette gentille extension m'a sorti le grand jeu d"allocation de table de fichiers qui veut pas redémarrer le mac" suite à un conflit sur le graveur Firewire (comme quoi ya pas que l'USB)
j'ai aussi la raie verte d'Alcatel mais elle ne m'a jamais posée de pbs
ça fait 24 heures que je suis debout donc 4 à essayer de me sortir de cette galère (je vais acheter un dd avec 60 Go et foutre quatre partitions d'OS si à chaque fois que l'on fait une MAJ ça plante)
sur ce bonne nuit!! (dire que touba finit à cette heure là d'hab)


----------



## Télémac (12 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*mon plantage soudain sur Toast et iTunes (je suis en train de recharger la MAJ de 9.1) est dû à Carbon Lib téléchargé il y a trois jours et cette gentille extension m'a sorti le grand jeu d"allocation de table de fichiers qui veut pas redémarrer le mac" suite à un conflit sur le graveur Firewire (comme quoi ya pas que l'USB)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je mets en cause dans mes différentes interventions les deux.

Ton clavier et ta souris sont bien en USB + le firewire = TDFI.

Pour mémoire,  j'ai stabilisé les machines en mettant à la poubelle toutes les extensions USB et FIREWIRE livrées par Apple et par défaut dans l'OS, et dont je n'ai pas de périphériques.

@+


----------



## Hurrican (13 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*Le pblm de cette extension c'est qu'en plus elle est utilisée en sous routine pour l' USB.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je ne sais pas ce qui est exactement utilisé dedans mais je ne pense pas que ce soit lié à l'USB. Plutôt à une émulation de port série quelconque, ce qui expliquerait le problème avec le modem. C'est étrange parce qu'aucun périphérique n'a posé de problème chez nous depuis que l'on a viré cette extension (imprimantes, ZIP, HD, CD-RW, modem Sagem USB Numeris ... etc). Enfin si elle est nécessaire chez toi laisse là, c'est bien ce que les gars d'Apple disaient, elle merde chez ceux qui ne l'utilisent pas ... et si elle n'est pas à l'origine de l'ensemble des cas, elle intervient souvent dedans.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Septembre 2001)

Voici mes expériences sur ce bug que j'essaye de mieux connaitre depuis plus d'1 an déja.

Il semblerais en effet que le moindre mouvement dans le dossier extention change qqc, et très souvent SerialShimLib a quelque chose à voir mais je sais pas quoi. Sur mon iBook, le bug reviens de temps en temps, et souvent, il suffit débrancher la souris USB pour le faire démarer (ou de fois, il suffit de brancher catte même souris). Ma solution : ne jamais éteindre le mac
Ce bug est même arrivé à un nouvel iBook tout neuf fraichement installé avec les CD de restauration.
Il viens de se produire sur un G3, et là aussi, le fait de débrancher la souris (apple cette fois, branchée sur un clvier maccally) mais en laissant le clavier branché permet de le faire démarer (c'est le G3 de Bonwawa qui ne voulais plus démarer à cause du même message sans la 2e chaine IDE). Donc on a un pb avec les périphériques en général.
Le moment ou les périphériques doivent êtres branchés (ou débranché) est le moment ou l'écran clignote au début du démarage (entre le début du boot et l'affichage de l'icone de trouvage de système). Il faut donc savoir ce qui ce passe à ce moment là et j'ai pensé au chargement de la ROM (sur le disque sur les dernières machines) qui doit ce faire à ce moment là, cette même ROM qui doit gérer les périphériques.
je n'ai pas ce qu'il faut sous la main mais peux-être qu'avec une ROM US, ça pourais marcher.
A noter aussi que, souvent, l'apparition du bug commence avec le rédamarage consécutif à un plantage et que le zapage de la PRAM permet de faire un (et un seul) démarage (à condition que le système soit sur le bon dique). Il doit donc y avoir un truc qui écrit des ereurs dans la PRAM avant le redémarage (mais pas seulement car ça plante aussi si on était sur un autre système avant)

Donc à mon avis sont en causes : la PRAM, la ROM (selle du système) et le contenu du dossier extention mais je sais pas trop pourquoi, le bug ayant lieu avant le chargement des extentions (peux-être un checksum)

voilà

En espérant que mes remarques ont pu aider dans l'avancement de la lutte contre ce bug.

Zhares


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2001)

J'abonde dans ton sens en ce qui concerne la PRAM. Elle est clairement en cause. (même si l'USB est aussi impliqué...)

Je rappelle pour ceux qui n'ont pas connu le SCSI, que les powerbook dotés d'une prise SCSI (jusqu'à la première version du powerbook G3 bronze, donc), peuvent être utilisés en disque SCSI branché sur la chaine SCSI d'un autre Mac.

Pour attribuer un numéro SCSI au Powerbook (entre 1 et 7, chaque périphérique de la chaine devant avoir un numéro différent), il y a sur le powerbook un tableau de bord qui permet de spécifier ce numéro. Le numéro choisi est ensuite stocké en PRam 

Dans mon cas je choisis toujours le numéro 1 (car sur mon autre Mac, les numéros 2,3,5 et 6 sont utilisés).

Or lorsque le bug "table de fichiers incorrecte" se produit, je Zappe la PRam pour pouvoir booter quand même, mais il n'est plus possible de modifier le numSCSI du powerbook. Il ne veux rien d'autre que le numéro 2.  Donc soit la PRam est vérolée à ce moment là, soit verrouillée en écriture.... Il faut attendre d'avoir replacé le powerbook dans une config ne produisant plus ce message, pour pouvoir reconfigurer le num SCSI.


Il serait temps qu'Apple se penche sur cette saloperie, non?  Pas un technicien d'Apple qui lise MacGénération????


----------



## Télémac (7 Septembre 2001)

Pourquoi la PRAM?

Pour mémoire : depuis maintenant 9 mois je n'ai plus eu ce message.

Toutes les machines en 9.1 sauf 2 en 9.2

1 powerbook
2 ibook
2 G4
1 Imac DVD gris
1 titanium
1 g3 beige de bureau

j'ai désactivé toutes les extensions USB et Firewire dans mon dossier système pour lesquelles je n'ai pas de périphériques USB et firewire.

La sériallib est restée en place.

Sur les machines équipées d'origine des ports USB et firewire je plante à la demande l'apparition de ce message. (Tests réalisés après un reformatage et une clean install sans autre applications que les pilotes des périphériques USB.

Sans l'adjonction des cartes USB et firewire sur le G3 beige, je n'ai jamais eu ce message.

Par contre avec l'adjonction  dans les slots PCI du G3 beige d'une carte USB + une carte FIREWIRE, les périphériques USB alimentés par le mac (donc pas d'alim séparée) me gèlent le G3 et me font afficher sur les autres machines avec les ports natifs, ce fameux message TDFI.


Mon G3 beige n'a pas de Pram udaptable et n'a jamais eu ce genre de pblm sauf qu'il se comporte comme une savate et est devenu particulièrement plantogène depuis que j'y ai installé la carte USB.

Donc à moins que Apple a oublié de réécrire une partie de la pram pour les USb je suis sceptiques d'autant qu'il semblerait qu'aux US ils n'ont pas ce pblm.

Pour l'instant je reste à mon hypothèse de tension d'alimentation qui merde.

@+


----------



## Télémac (14 Mai 2002)

pour faire remonter le post

maintenant depuis 17 mois je n'ai plus vu de message sur aucune de mes machines


----------



## alèm (15 Mai 2002)

en passant, puisque tu as fermé l'autre sujet, tu aurais pu importer les posts de fabrice qui étaient très bons


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*en passant, puisque tu as fermé l'autre sujet, tu aurais pu importer les posts de fabrice qui étaient très bons   *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai posté hier soir ma dernière oeuvre sur le sujet, mais je ne me souviens plus dans quel thread, et impossible de remettre la main dessus (ouais je sais les plug-ins mais je n'ai pas installé ). Tant pis je reposte

Voilà où j'en suis sur le sujet :


Sur l'origine
-------------
- le bug est lié à l'USB et uniquement l'OS 9 français, c'est confirmé par Apple dans un article de la Knowledge Base. Apple conseille de débrancher les périphériques USB, et d'enlever les extensions et pilotes USB devenus donc inutile. Ils disent de rebrancher au cas par cas uniquement ce dont on a besoin et de remettre les extensions associées ... Tu parles d'une solution ... En tout cas cela marche, de nombreux témoignages font état de la disparition du bug en enlevant des périphériques, ou alors en les mettant sur un hub auto-alimenté (cf. ci-dessous l'origine de cette solution)
- Désactiver l'extension Serial Shim Lib en particulier est recommandé  en particulier par Apple, et beaucoup de témoignages confirme une certaine efficacité de cette solution. A priori cette extension n'est utile que pour la gestion du port infrarouge et de certains modems USB
- d'après Telemac, le fait que cela ne touche que l'OS français serait lié aux caractéristiques de notre réseau électrique, une certaine combinaison de voltage / ampérage ; cela ne parait pas absurde et être effectivement une piste à creuser. C'est peut-être aussi pour cela qu'Apple a du mal à produire un patch logiciel : les caractéristiques du hardware doivent être en cause (alimentation, gestion de l'énergie ...). Enfin, cela expliquerait l'efficacité des solutions à base de hub USB auto-alimenté.

Une théorie
-------------
Parmi les solutions proposées ici et là, on voit souvent proposé de désactiver telle ou telle extension : stuffit, microsoft, etc ... qui n'ont rien à voir avec l'USB. Moi-même, j'ai réussi une fois à m'en tirer en défragmentant mon disque de démarrage. J'ai fait pas mal d'essais en ce sens, je me suis aussi amusé à rebaptiser certaines extensions par exemple en rajoutant un underscore _ devant le nom. Tout cela marche de temps en temps. On observe aussi souvent l'apparition du bug après une installation ou une mise à jour de logiciels. Enfin, comme indiqué plus haut, cela peut arriver après avoir fait une mise à jour d'OS X, et en lançant Classic, en effet la "Classification" d'un OS 9 ajoute des ressources et extensions dans le dossier système ; cela peut être assimilé à une mise à jour d'OS 9. On peut aussi "sauter" le bug en zappant la PRAM.

En analysant tout ces cas, et après de nombreux essais, je suis arrivé à la théorie suivante : il y aurait une interaction foireuse entre l'initialisation de l'USB (peut-être perturbée par un problème électrique comme le pense Telemac), et le processus de démarrage du Mac.
En effet, passez en revue toutes les "solutions" rappelées ci-dessus et proposées par les uns et les autres, et vous verrez qu'il y a un point commun : toutes ces solutions changent très légèrement le "timing" du processus de démarrage : ce léger décalage temporel suffirait soit à éviter l'interaction foireuse avec l'USB dont je parlais, soit au contraire à tomber en plein dedans. Rajouter ou enlever des extensions, changer leurs noms donc leur ordre de démarrage, zapper la PRAM, remplacer des extensions par une nouvelle version, et même défragmenter le disque ... tout cela modifie le timing du démarrage.

Comment s'en sortir
-----------------------
J'élimine la solution Apple "enlever les périphs USB", qui n'en est pas vraiment une. La mise en place d'un hub USB est par contre sans doute une méthode efficace, mais couteuse ...

Je propose, quand on rencontre ce bug :
- de redémarrer en zappant la PRAM, au moins 4 fois (maintenir les touches enfoncées jusqu'à entendre quatre fois le son)
- de passer par le gestionnaire d'extensions pour désactiver chaque fois que possible l'extension Serial Shim Lib
- si cela ne suffit pas, de "jouer" avec le gestionnaire d'extensions pour enlever des extensions inutiles, ou au contraire d'en rajouter certaines inutiles mais sans effet secondaire, au pire de changer le nom d'une extension ou d'une autre en rajoutant un underscore ou un caractère quelconque ; bref modifier le contenu du dossier extensions jusqu'à trouver une config peut-être pas optimisée, mais qui permet de démarrer sans problème. Après, ne plus toucher à rien ...

Malheureusement, dès que l'on touchera au dossier extensions (installation d'un logiciel, mise à jour, ...), voire qu'on ajoutera un nouveau périphérique, le bug risque de revenir, et il faudra recommencer pour trouver une nouvelle config d'extensions stable.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Zhares:
*

Il semblerais en effet que le moindre mouvement dans le dossier extention change qqc, et très souvent SerialShimLib a quelque chose à voir mais je sais pas quoi. 

on a un pb avec les périphériques en général.

Le moment ou les périphériques doivent êtres branchés (ou débranché) est le moment ou l'écran clignote au début du démarage (entre le début du boot et l'affichage de l'icone de trouvage de système). Il faut donc savoir ce qui ce passe à ce moment là et j'ai pensé au chargement de la ROM (sur le disque sur les dernières machines) qui doit ce faire à ce moment là, cette même ROM qui doit gérer les périphériques.

Il doit donc y avoir un truc qui écrit des ereurs dans la PRAM avant le redémarage (mais pas seulement car ça plante aussi si on était sur un autre système avant)

Donc à mon avis sont en causes : la PRAM, la ROM (selle du système) et le contenu du dossier extention mais je sais pas trop pourquoi, le bug ayant lieu avant le chargement des extentions (peux-être un checksum)

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je suis à 100% d'accord avec tout cela, c'est en d'autres termes ce que je voulais dire dans mon post.

En particulier, j'avais remarqué le coup du checksum ! Une fois, j'ai eu le TDFI après avoir fait une MAJ du lecteur DVD. Voulant optimiser mon système, j'ai désactivé l'extension DVD qui gère les Nvidia a priori inutile pour moi (j'ai une ATI Radeon). Pouf ! TDFI au redémarrage. Je remet cette extension, le bug disparait. Je m'étais alors dit que c'était lié au checksum du package d'extensions du lecteur DVD.

D'autre part, ce que j'appelle pour simplifier "interaction foireuse" dans mon post, était pour moi synonyme de corruption de la PRAM avec une forte probabilité. D'où le coup du zap pour s'en sortir.


----------



## roro (20 Mai 2002)

j'ai installé cet AM Mac OS X 10.14 sur un iMac et ensuite, j'ai démarré sous 9.1 pour mettre à jour 9.1 en 9.21. Redémarrage sur 9.21 après MAJ : TDFI.
Ma fameuse méthode qui a tjs fonctionné sur tous les Mac qui m'ont posé le pbm n'a pas fonctionné cette fois ci. Dans mon cas, j'en déduis qu'elle est valable sous 9.04 et 9.1.
Maj en 9.22, tjs même pbm.

Comme j'avais lu les écrits de Télémac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 convaincu que le pbm est lié à l'USB, j'ai appuyé sur reset et débranché le clavier de l'iMac (y a rien d'autre de branché sur cet iMac). Résultat : démarrage réussi. Par contre, ça recommence dès qu'on le rebranche. Je n'ai pas voulu jouer avec les extensions et pour tout dire, je m'en fous si Mac OS 9 fait des caprices puisque ce Mac boote désormais sur Mac OS X.


----------

